# if anyone set up a phpbb forum, can ya help me out?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i dont understand all of the things i hafta fill out on the installation page...

what is the database type and how do i find out which one to choose? 

what is a database name? 

what do i set the prefix for tables to? 

what is a script path? 

and what do i put for database username and stuff?


thanks (if anyone can help)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, usually it's MySQL 4.x
The databse name: as you creat your MySQL database (in your control panel) you have a name and a password. If you haven't created it, do it!
The prfix: if it's the first time you set it up, just let it as phpbb_ next time, if you redo (i hope not) the stuff, change it into another prefix like phpbb1_ and you must change the table prefix in your backup into this new one (eg phpbb1_) before restoring your data in the new board.
script path, port... dun worry about it, just let it be the default ones that SiteBurg provides you.
Does that help
PS: lol Scuba_Kid, never mind my IM...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm a new one in administrating so if you need any technical help, I think Shaggy can!


----------

